# How do you weigh them?



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

Im getting all things ready for the goats to come home. The record book adk about weight. I can probably stand on scale and then hold them but soon too big for that.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

They make weight tape, you can usually find it at feed stores, TSC, etc. Then there are goat conversion formulas you can find online.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

http://www.infovets.com/books/smrm/c/c098.htm

I use this and a regular tape measure to calculate weight.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've heard very mixed things about the tape. I think no matter what they would be ok for a general idea of how much a animal weighs like to give meds or what not since most meds there is room for error, or even just see if they are growing but I think if you want to get a real good idea of their weight then I would buy a scale. I think the place is called A and A livestock scale and they are very competitive on their prices but the one I want with the state that goes around it is like $700. Now I myself am still gonna get that scale one day lol but I have other things I want more so I was looking on premier1 and found this scale that goes up to 220 pounds, it does go by 2lbs :/ so you won't get ounces. It's $60 and there is a sling for large animals for $16.50 I believe. I'm going to use a Cain pulley thing to lift them up but you might even be able to use a ratchet strap or something, you just need their feet off the ground they don't have to be very far up at all. But I figure that will get me by till I can get the other scale and I'll just keep working my muscles and drag the bigger ones to the cattle scale lol which is from that A and A place and I totally recommend that company!


----------



## fernlily (May 19, 2016)

Thank you all


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have found the weight tapes don't work at all


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

The weight tapes do give you a good estimate when used correctly in my experience. But I can definitely say a scale would be much more accurate!


----------

